# Anubias yellowing from too much light?



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

Sounds more like potassium deficiency


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Anubias generally are slower growing, low light plants. IME, i have had success placing them where there is shade or subdued light.


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Agree with CowBoYReX, it's probably potassium deficiency, see: http://infographics.myaquacalc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/plant-deficiency-labeled2.jpg


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

ahud said:


> I'm running four 8.5" dome lights sitting directly on top of a glass canopy on my 72x18x21 tank. I originally had 23w CFLS in the dome lights, but the anubias are starting to yellow and some have developed holes.
> 
> I swapped the 23w bulbs out for 13w. I don't dose anything beyond fish food and frequent water changes.
> 
> Was the light too much for the anubias?


Probably both potassium deficient and too much light. Lower light and add something like leaf zone liquid fertilizer. I use KCl (Muriate of Potash) found at garden centers, instead of leaf zone. I mix about a teaspoon in water to dissolve, and add to my 55g when I see holes in plants (unless it's from my snails!). Those leaves with holes will not fix, so you should cut them off whichever way you solve the problem.


----------



## ahud (Mar 6, 2010)

I lowered the lighting by changing my cfl bulbs to 13 watts. The anubias seem to be looking darker green and have less of a yellow color. 

Thanks everybody!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

